# Houghton Lake to St. Helen



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

*Houghton Lake to St. Helen*

Hope that you all had A Great Thanksgiving!
Christmas is right around the Corner.

*On with the Videos.*

We used to Ride this Trail from Houghton Lake to St. Helens. From 1991 thru 1996 It was the Only Trail we knew back then. So with that being said, We thought it's about time to do it once again.


----------

